# 18500 1500mah Battery With Nipple



## Marzuq (1/9/14)

http://www.efestpower.com/Product/8637194830.html

can anyone tell me if this battery is any good for my reo mini.
i run my coil at 0.6/0.7ohm.

any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marzuq (1/9/14)

also what is the difference between the efest imr and efest purple battery. which is better and safer to use with sub ohm coils


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

Would rather do the purple one
http://www.efestpower.com/Product/3756842627.html

It is rated at 2.15A continuous though with a peak of 15A

Here's a test of the battery

at 2.15A you can theoretically go down to 1.7 Ohms
at 15A you can theoretically go down to 0.25 Ohms - but from above tests you can see that it is highly doubtful that this battery will do very well at 15A

As with any battery, if you overtax it, you can damage the battery and worst case the battery can vent - so if you do use these at sub-ohm and the battery starts heating up, stop using it 

edit: And here you can calculate Amps to Ohms etc.: http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (1/9/14)

How will this batteries work with my 134 mini and normal production coils ?

I would love to get more baattery life than the 1000mah my current batteries have.

Thx


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

Jan said:


> How will this batteries work with my 134 mini and normal production coils ?
> 
> I would love to get more baattery life than the 1000mah my current batteries have.
> 
> Thx


It will depend on what ohms your production coils are - from that you can use the ohm calculator I posted to figure out how many amps they will draw - you can use 3.7V for your voltage


----------

